# تأملات وقراءات فى أحداث خميس العهد أولا سر غسل الأرجل



## fikry (16 أبريل 2014)

*تأملات وقراءات فى أحداث خميس العهد
أولا سر غسل الأرجل 

مقدمة
بيبدأ إصحاح 13 من أنجيل معلمنا يوحنا بالساعات الأخيرة من حياة السيد المسيح على الأرض ويمكن معلمنا يوحنا بالذات قد أفرز 12 إصحاح قبل هذا الإصحاح  لحياة السيد المسيح كلها من بداية خدمته حتى الأسبوع الأخير من وجوده على الأرض , بينما الساعات الأخيرة أفرز ليها من الإصحاح 13 لغاية الإصحاح 21 لأن يوحنا كان هو القريب جدا من قلب السيد المسيح فقدر يلاحظ ويسجل بدقة تفاصيل اللحظات الأخيرة و أحاديث السيد المسيح الأخيرة على الأرض وفى إصحاح 13 بيكلمنا عن آخر أعمال السيد المسيح وآخر أعمال محبته بل تاج الأعمال دى كلها اللى هى غسل الأرجل ويمكن هذا الإصحاح بنشوف محور حديثه بيتكلم عن غسل أرجل التلاميذ مع العشاء الربانى وبيعبر عنه يوحنا بكلمة واحدة (إِذْ كَانَ قَدْ أَحَبَّ خَاصَّتَهُ الَّذِينَ فِي الْعَالَمِ، أَحَبَّهُمْ إِلَى الْمُنْتَهَى) لكن فى نفس الوقت بنشوف إذا كان هذا الإصحاح بيتكلم عن أعمال محبة الله للبشرية وتاج تلك المحبة هو غسل الأرجل إلا أنه بيكلمنا أيضا عن الطعنة القاتلة التى طعنت فى جنب السيد المسيح بخيانة يهوذا للسيد المسيح وبيحدد لنا معلمنا يوحنا زمن هذه الحادثة , تعالوا نشوف.   
يوحنا 13: 1- 17 
غسل أرجل التلاميذ
1 أَمَّا يَسُوعُ قَبْلَ عِيدِ الْفِصْحِ، وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ أَنَّ سَاعَتَهُ قَدْ جَاءَتْ لِيَنْتَقِلَ مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ إِلَى الآبِ، إِذْ كَانَ قَدْ أَحَبَّ خَاصَّتَهُ الَّذِينَ فِي الْعَالَمِ، أَحَبَّهُمْ إِلَى الْمُنْتَهَى.2فَحِينَ كَانَ الْعَشَاءُ، وَقَدْ أَلْقَى الشَّيْطَانُ فِي قَلْبِ يَهُوذَا سِمْعَانَ الإِسْخَرْيُوطِيِّ أَنْ يُسَلِّمَهُ،3يَسُوعُ وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ أَنَّ الآبَ قَدْ دَفَعَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ إِلَى يَدَيْهِ، وَأَنَّهُ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ خَرَجَ، وَإِلَى اللَّهِ يَمْضِي،4قَامَ عَنِ الْعَشَاءِ، وَخَلَعَ ثِيَابَهُ، وَأَخَذَ مِنْشَفَةً وَاتَّزَرَ بِهَا،5ثُمَّ صَبَّ مَاءً فِي مِغْسَلٍ، وَابْتَدَأَ يَغْسِلُ أَرْجُلَ التّلاَمِيذِ وَيَمْسَحُهَا بِالْمِنْشَفَةِ الَّتِي كَانَ مُتَّزِراً بِهَا. 6فَجَاءَ إِلَى سِمْعَانَ بُطْرُسَ. فَقَالَ لَهُ ذَاكَ: «يَا سَيِّدُ، أَنْتَ تَغْسِلُ رِجْلَيَّ!»7أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «لَسْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنْتَ الآنَ مَا أَنَا أَصْنَعُ، وَلَكِنَّكَ سَتَفْهَمُ فِيمَا بَعْدُ».8قَالَ لَهُ بُطْرُسُ: «لَنْ تَغْسِلَ رِجْلَيَّ أَبَداً!» أَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: «إِنْ كُنْتُ لاَ أَغْسِلُكَ فَلَيْسَ لَكَ مَعِي نَصِيبٌ».9قَالَ لَهُ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ، لَيْسَ رِجْلَيَّ فَقَطْ بَلْ أَيْضاً يَدَيَّ وَرَأْسِي». 10قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «الَّذِي قَدِ اغْتَسَلَ لَيْسَ لَهُ حَاجَةٌ إِلاَّ إِلَى غَسْلِ رِجْلَيْهِ، بَلْ هُوَ طَاهِرٌ كُلُّهُ. وَأَنْتُمْ طَاهِرُونَ وَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ كُلُّكُمْ». 11لأَنَّهُ عَرَفَ مُسَلِّمَهُ، لِذَلِكَ قَالَ: «لَسْتُمْ كُلُّكُمْ طَاهِرِينَ».12فَلَمَّا كَانَ قَدْ غَسَلَ أَرْجُلَهُمْ وَأَخَذَ ثِيَابَهُ وَاتَّكَأَ أَيْضاً، قَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَتَفْهَمُونَ مَا قَدْ صَنَعْتُ بِكُمْ؟ 13أَنْتُمْ تَدْعُونَنِي مُعَلِّماً وَسَيِّداً، وَحَسَناً تَقُولُونَ، لأَنِّي أَنَا كَذَلِكَ. 14فَإِنْ كُنْتُ وَأَنَا السَّيِّدُ وَالْمُعَلِّمُ قَدْ غَسَلْتُ أَرْجُلَكُمْ، فَأَنْتُمْ يَجِبُ عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْ يَغْسِلَ بَعْضُكُمْ أَرْجُلَ بَعْضٍ، 15لأَنِّي أَعْطَيْتُكُمْ مِثَالاً، حَتَّى كَمَا صَنَعْتُ أَنَا بِكُمْ تَصْنَعُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً. 16اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُ لَيْسَ عَبْدٌ أَعْظَمَ مِنْ سَيِّدِهِ، وَلاَ رَسُولٌ أَعْظَمَ مِنْ مُرْسِلِهِ. 17إِنْ عَلِمْتُمْ هَذَا فَطُوبَاكُمْ إِنْ عَمِلْتُمُوهُ. 

1* 1 أَمَّا يَسُوعُ قَبْلَ عِيدِ الْفِصْحِ، وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ أَنَّ سَاعَتَهُ قَدْ جَاءَتْ لِيَنْتَقِلَ مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ إِلَى الآبِ، إِذْ كَانَ قَدْ أَحَبَّ خَاصَّتَهُ الَّذِينَ فِي الْعَالَمِ، أَحَبَّهُمْ إِلَى الْمُنْتَهَى. بيقول أما يسوع قبل عيد الفصح , لأن يوحنا أصر أن يبين لنا أن يوم الفصح اليهودى فى هذه السنة هو يوم الجمعة بينما الثلاثة بشيرين قد أشاروا أن عيد الفصح كان يوم الخميس , والحقيقة أن 14 نيسان كان فعلا يوم الخميس اللى تمت فيه هذه الحادثة ولكن كعادة اليهود كانوا ممكن يأجلوا الفصح يوم لعدم الإستعداد وهذا ما رأيناه فى سفر الملوك الثانى أيام حزقيا الملك وكان ممكن لما مايكونوش كاملى الإستعداد أنهم يأجلوا الفصح لفترة علشان يكونوا كاملين الإستعداد لهذا العيد , فبيتكلم يوحنا عن تلك الليلة التى أسس فيها السيد المسيح سر الأفخارستيا من خلال العشاء الربانى الذى أعقب وليمة الفصح وبيربط مابين هذا العشاء الربانى أو العشاء الأخير وما بين سر الحب , يعنى بيربط بين العشاء وبين الحب بل بيقول أن هذا العشاء كان منتهى الحب , والحتة دى مهمة جدا لأن مستقبلنا ورؤيتنا للملكوت حا تتلخص فى هاتان الكلمتان , فى العشاء وفى الحب , وهو ده اللى شافه يوحنا الرائى وحكاه لنا فى رؤيا 19: 7- 9 7لِنَفْرَحْ وَنَتَهَلَّلْ وَنُعْطِهِ الْمَجْدَ، لأَنَّ عُرْسَ الْحَمَلِ قَدْ جَاءَ، وَامْرَأَتُهُ هَيَّأَتْ نَفْسَهَا.8وَأُعْطِيَتْ أَنْ تَلْبَسَ بَزّاً نَقِيّاً بَهِيّاً، لأَنَّ الْبَزَّ هُوَ تَبَرُّرَاتُ الْقِدِّيسِينَ».9 وَقَالَ لِيَ: «اكْتُبْ: طُوبَى لِلْمَدْعُوِّينَ إِلَى عَشَاءِ عُرْسِ الْحَمَلِ». وَقَالَ: «هَذِهِ هِيَ أَقْوَالُ اللهِ الصَّادِقَةُ». وبيقول لنا أن الملكوت , طوبى لؤلئك المدعووين لعشاء عرس الخروف وبيتكلم عن إمرأة الخروف اللى هيأت نفسها لهذا العشاء , يعنى أحنا كمستقبلنا فى ملكوت السموات بيتلخص فى هذا المنظر, بيتكلم القديس يوحنا عن إمرأة الخروف العروس المهيأة المدعوة لتلك العشاء وبيقول أن أول حاجة فى هذه المرأة أنها أعطيت بزا (حرير) نقيا اللى هو التبريرات أو حياة البراءة وحياة النقاوة وحياة القداسة , وده يروح بذهننا للى عمله السيد المسيح فى هذه الليلة أنه غسل رجليهم , يعنى غسل رجليهم علشان يهيأهم , وما يفوتناش أن السيد المسيح فى عيد الفصح كان بيقدم ذاته كخروف وكحمل الله الوديع وكخروف فصحى يدعو تلاميذه إلى هذا العشاء , وعلشان كده كانوا التلاميذ ضيوف السيد المسيح , والسيد المسيح كان عازمهم على هذا العشاء وكانوا ضيوف السيد المسيح وعلشان كده عمل اللى أتقال قبل كده فى إنجيل معلمنا لوقا 7: 44  44ثُمَّ الْتَفَتَ إِلَى الْمَرْأَةِ وَقَالَ لِسِمْعَانَ: «أَتَنْظُرُ هَذِهِ الْمَرْأَةَ؟ إِنِّي دَخَلْتُ بَيْتَكَ، وَمَاءً لأَجْلِ رِجْلَيَّ لَمْ تُعْطِ. وَأَمَّا هِيَ فَقَدْ غَسَلَتْ رِجْلَيَّ بِالدُّمُوعِ وَمَسَحَتْهُمَا بِشَعْرِ رَأْسِهَا. أن لما واحد يعزم واحد وكلنا فاكرين لما السيد المسيح عاتب سمعان الفريسى لما جائت المرأة الخاطئة ومسحت دموعها برجليه وقال له ماءا لرجلى لم تعطى , يعنى ماقمتش بواجب الضيافة ولم تغسل رجلى , لكن السيد المسيح قام بواجب الضيافة مع ضيوفه التلاميذ الإثنى عشر وعلشان كده غسل أرجلهم لأنه أحبهم , وإذا كان سفر الرؤيا بيكلمنا عن مستقبلنا فى ملكوت السموات بأن أحنا سنتمتع بعشاء عرس الخروف , فاللحظة التى أبتدأ فيها هذا العرس وهذا العشاء كان فى اللحظة التى أسس فيها السيد المسيح سر العشاء الربانى أو سر الإفخارستيا , وعلشان كده لم يتمالك يوحنا نفسه إلا وأنه يذكر قدام هذا الموقف إِذْ كَانَ قَدْ أَحَبَّ خَاصَّتَهُ الَّذِينَ فِي الْعَالَمِ، أَحَبَّهُمْ إِلَى الْمُنْتَهَى.  لأنه شعر أن هذا العشاء هو قمة وعمق حب الله يسوع المسيح ليهم , أنه أستضافهم وأنه هيأهم وبررهم كأمرأة لذلك الخروف الذى ذبح عن العالم , وزى ما أحنا ملاحظين أن يوحنا بيصر أنه يظهر السيد المسيح بأن السيد المسيح عالم وكلمة عالم يعنى المعرفة كانت واضحة قدامه والأحداث كانت واضحة قدامه , بعكس الإنسان اللى بيكتسب علمه ومعرفته من الظروف ومن الحوادث اللى بتحصل حواليه والأخبار اللى بتيجى له , يعنى الظروف والحوادث هى اللى بتعطى علم للإنسان , لكن السيد المسيح لأ , لأن السيد المسيح كان عنده العلم الفائق الذى يفوق الزمن والظروف والحوادث , فالسيد المسيح كان يفحص كل الدهور وما وراء الدهور وما وراء الزمن , وإذا كان علم الإنسان بييجى نتيجة للحوادث اللى بتحصل والخبرات اللى بتحصل , فعلم السيد المسيح عكس كده لأنه هو اللى بيحرك الحوادث وهو اللى بيتمم الأحداث , يعنى الإنسان الأحداث تتم فعندئذ يعرف لكن السيد المسيح بعلمه يحرك الأحداث ويتممها وعلشان كده بيقول وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ أَنَّ سَاعَتَهُ قَدْ جَاءَتْ لِيَنْتَقِلَ مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ إِلَى الآبِ،  وإذا كان فى المرات اللى فاتت بيقول أن ساعتى لم تأتى بعد ولكن شفنا من أول الاًصحاح اللى فات بيحدد أن ساعته قد جائت لأنه يعرفها , وليس فقط لأنه يعرفها بل بالأكثر من كده أنه كان يريدها ويشتاق إليها تلك الساعة وعلشان كده بيقول لهذا جئت ومن أجل هذه الساعة أتيت , يعنى السيد المسيح ليس فقط كان يعرفها بل كان بيشتاق إلى هذه الساعة ويريد هذه الساعة أو ساعة موته لأجل خلاص البشرية , وعلشان كده من أجل إشتياقه الشديد لتلك الساعة وحبه الشديد لتلاميذه إجتاز مرارة هذه الساعة وآلام تلك الساعة لأن يوحنا بيقول كده أَنَّ سَاعَتَهُ قَدْ جَاءَتْ لِيَنْتَقِلَ مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ إِلَى الآبِ،  بالرغم من أن تلك الساعة كانت مرة جدا لكن كان ورائها هدف محبوب جدا للسيد المسيح وهو أنه ينتقل من هذا العالم إلى الآب , وعلشان كده كان بيتلهف على هذه الساعة لكى ما يرجع إلى فوق , ومن هنا كلمة ينتقل دى كلمة لطيفة قوى , ويقصد بيها معناه موته , وعلشان كده من الآية دى الكنيسة لم تعد تسمى الموت بعد موت ولكن أطلقت عليه إنتقال , أو الإنتقال من دائرة إلى دائرة أو من حياة إلى حياة , وعلشان كده الإنسان المسيحى الحقيقى لا ينظر إلى الموت كمصيبة أو كعدو بل بالعكس ينظر إلى الموت كصديق وهو ده اللى قاله بولس الرسول (والموت لى ربح ) مع أن الناس بتقول الموت ده خسارة لكن فى واقع الأمر بولس أعتبر هذا الموت ربح , لأن أى واحد يموت يقولوا عليه ياخسارة مات , لكن هو بالنسبة للنفس اللى واضحة علاقتها بربنا هو ربح )لى إشتهاء أن أنطلق وأكون مع المسيح ذاك أفضل جدا ) , إِذْ كَانَ قَدْ أَحَبَّ خَاصَّتَهُ الَّذِينَ فِي الْعَالَمِ، أَحَبَّهُمْ إِلَى الْمُنْتَهَى.  وهنا خاصة السيد المسيح تظهر فى صورة جديدة , والخاصة هم تلاميذه وعلشان كده بنقول ظهر للتلاميذ وخواصه القديسين أو خاصته لأن كان ليه خاصة قبل كده (جاء إلى خاصته وخاصته لم تقبله) لكن هؤلاء هم اللى قبلوه وأحبهم الذين فى العالم , أحبهم وهو عارف أن هم فى العالم موجودين فى العالم (أحبهم حتى المنتهى ) والحقيقة كلمة المنتهى هنا تعنى أمرين 1- منتهى تعنى حتى النهاية أو نهاية الزمن أو ظل يحب تلاميذه حتى لحظة موته 2- ومنتهى تعنى أيضا منتهى القدرة و الحب و الشدة , يعنى تعنى حاجتين , منتهى يعنى نهاية وقمة القدرة والحب ليهم ومنتهى الزمن أو حتى نهاية حياته على الأرض , وكأن فى المعنى الجميل بيقول لينتقل من هذا العالم إلى الآب يعنى حايقرب للآب وهو بيتكلم علينا أحنا , فكل ما الإنسان يشعر أنه بيقرب من ربنا , ففى واقع الأمر لازم يقرب من أخواته , ولازم ناخد بالنا من الحتة دى وعلشان كده يوحنا ربطها أن السيد المسيح عندما أقترب من الآب أقترب أيضا من الإخوة اللى حواليه بالحب , وكل ما نقرب من الأخوة كل ما نقرب من الآب وعلشان كده يوحنا فى رسالته الأولى 4: 20- 21  20إِنْ قَالَ أَحَدٌ: «إِنِّي أُحِبُّ اللهَ» وَأَبْغَضَ أَخَاهُ، فَهُوَ كَاذِبٌ. لأَنَّ مَنْ لاَ يُحِبُّ أَخَاهُ الَّذِي أَبْصَرَهُ، كَيْفَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُحِبَّ اللهَ الَّذِي لَمْ يُبْصِرْهُ؟ 21وَلَنَا هَذِهِ الْوَصِيَّةُ مِنْهُ: أَنَّ مَنْ يُحِبُّ اللهَ يُحِبُّ أَخَاهُ أَيْضاً. بيقول اللى بيقول أنه بيحب الله وما بيحبش أخواته فهو كاذب , لكن كل ما الإنسان يقرب من ربنا كل ما قلبه ينفتح بالحب للآخرين وكل ما الإنسان يحب الآخرين ومايقولش بقى ده فلان ما أعرفش أيه ويحتقر فلان ويبعد عن فلان ويدين فلان وينتقد فلان , كل ما هو يقرب بالحب من الآخرين يجد نفسه بيقرب من ربنا تلقائيا , والحقيقة السيد المسيح أحبهم ولم يكف عن حبهم وحتى المنتهى لم يكف عن حبهم بالرغم من أنه كان بسابق علمه عارف فيهم اللى حايسلمه وحايخونه وفيهم اللى حاينكره وفيهم اللى حايتركه , لكنه لم يكف عن حبهم , يعنى حبهم كلهم مش الكويس فيهم واللى مش كويس لأ , ل أده أحب بطرس اللى كان عارف أنه حاينكره , وأحب يهوذا اللى كان عارف أن هو حايسلمه والدليل على كده أنه غسل أرجل يهوذا , وهى دى قمة حب الله .

2* 2فَحِينَ كَانَ الْعَشَاءُ، وَقَدْ أَلْقَى الشَّيْطَانُ فِي قَلْبِ يَهُوذَا سِمْعَانَ الإِسْخَرْيُوطِيِّ أَنْ يُسَلِّمَهُ، حين كان العشاء , والعجيبة كما قلت أن هذا العشاء هو قمة حب الله للبشرية كعروس لذلك الخروف , ففى اللحظة يتقابل قمة الحب وعلى نفس المائدة مع قمة أو بتعبير أوضح قاع الخيانة والدنائة والغش والنفاق , وعلشان كده الجرح المميت أو الطعنة القاتلة التى وجهت لقلب السيد المسيح فى محبته , أو حينما أجتمع أقدس وأعظم حب مع أشنع وأفظع خيانة على مائدة واحدة , الحقيقة كان عجيب السيد المسيح جدا فى محبته للكل حتى يهوذا , وعلى الأقل سابق معرفة الله باللى حايعمله يهوذا , يعنى أنا لو عارف أن فى واحد بيغشنى وبيدبر لى مقلب وبيخدعنى عارف أنا كده وهو قدامى , ياترى حاتكون مشاعرى تجاهه أيه ؟ الحقيقة حاجة من أثنين 1- لو أنا كنت أنسان عادى حأحمل جوايا ناحيته كراهية وإحتقار شديد جدا , 2- لو أنا أنسان كويس وعندى قوة إحتمال حأحمل ناحيته حزن وإنطواء وحأكون زعلان منه وأنطوى وأبعد عنه , لكن العجيبة فى السيد المسيح أنه لا حمل كراهية أو رفض ليهوذا , ولا حزن وأنطوى وترك يهوذا , وكان ربنا عجيب جدا فى محبته وبسابق علمه اللى حايعمله يهوذا إلا أن هذا لم يؤثر فى السيد المسيح بل بالعكس الحاجة الجميلة فى السيد المسيح أنه كلما أزداد الناس بغضة للسيد المسيح وكراهية للسيد المسيح نجده هو إزداد حب وتضحية من أجلهم , ولذلك قابل السيد المسيح أعظم إساءة فى تاريخ البشرية وأعظم خيانة فى تاريخ البشرية نجده قابلها بأعظم حب والقديس يوحنا الحبيب بيقول وَقَدْ أَلْقَى الشَّيْطَانُ فِي قَلْبِ يَهُوذَا سِمْعَانَ الإِسْخَرْيُوطِيِّ أَنْ يُسَلِّمَهُ،  طيب كلمة ألقى يعنى أيه ؟ يعنى رمى , وأنا لما بأرمى حاجة مش معقول حأرمى حاجة غالية لكن أنا بأرمى شىء أنا محتقره , فالرمى هو شىء بحقارة , يعنى الشيطان مش بيقول الأنجيل ووضع فى قلب يهوذا لأ ده بيستخدم تعبير صعب قوى أن الشيطان ألقى أو رمى بحقارة فى قلب يهوذا وماقالش فى فكر يهوذا لأ لأن الشهوة كانت مستقرة فى القلب , لأن هذه هى كانت إرادته وهو ده كان ميله بالرغم من أن يهوذا أخذ نصيبه الكامل من الحب المنسكب من قلب السيد المسيح ومن قلب الله كبقية التلاميذ , والسيد المسيح لم يفضل أى أحد من التلاميذ عن يهوذا بل بالعكس يهوذا كان عنده ميزات عن الآخرين لأنه كان هو أمين الصندوق وكان الله بيتعامل معاه , ولكن كانت مشكلة يهوذا أنه بدد الحب اللى أخذه من السيد المسيح ومزقه وداس عليه برجليه ورفصه وألتفت ليفتك بهذا القلب الذى أحبه , وهى دى يا أحبائى حالة الخطية بإستمرار اللى أحنا بنعيشها لما يغوينا الشيطان ونمسك الحب اللى حبنا بيه السيد المسيح ونرميه وندوس عليه , لكن أحد الآباء بيقول تعليق ظريف قوى على كلمة ألقى الشيطان لئلا يقول أحد طيب ويهوذا ذنبه أيه مش الشيطان اللى وضعه فى قلبه ؟ بيقول تعبير لطيف قوى وهو ده فعلا الحقيقة الواقعة" أن الشيطان لا يقدر أن يأخذ منك إلا القدر الذى أنت تريد أن تعطيه أياه " وإذا كان ربنا أعطاك حب , فالشيطان مش حايقدر يأخذ منك الحب إلا بالقدر اللى أنت بتسمح له بيه , يعنى مايقدرش ياخد منك ويسيطر عليك إلا بالقدر اللى أنت بتسمح له بيه , علشان محدش يرمى على الشيطان ويقول أن الشيطان خدعنى أو الشيطان أغرانى أو الشيطان ضحك علىّ ..لأ.. الشيطان مابياخدش منى إلا اللى أنا بأسمح له بيه , أنا عايز نتخيل منظر يوحنا الحبيب وهو بيعيد كتابة الحادثة دى وبيفتكر وقد أيه يوحنا متأثر جدا من هذا الموقف وقلبه بينبض أزاى هذا الحب العظيم يقابل بتلك الخيانة وهو عمال يتأمل فى يهوذا وهو قاعد جنب السيد المسيح وقاعد فى وسط التلاميذ بيصطنع التلمذة أو يصطنع أن هو بيسمع كلام السيد المسيح وبيمثل على السيد المسيح زى ما بيقولوا عنه فى المزمور 55: 21 21أَنْعَمُ مِنَ الزُّبْدَةِ فَمُهُ وَقَلْبُهُ قِتَالٌ. أَلْيَنُ مِنَ الزَّيْتِ كَلِمَاتُهُ وَهِيَ سُيُوفٌ مَسْلُولَةٌ , يعنى يهوذا بيتكلم كلام طرى ألين من الزبدة ولكن فى واقع الأمر أحد من السيف الحاد (نصال) بيقطع بالرغم من أن شكله طرى , وهذا عندما ينافق الإنسان , وإذا كان ده قلب يوحنا ماقدرش يستحمل الخيانة للسيد المسيح اللى بيخفيها يهوذا طيب كم وكم وكم قلب السيد المسيح اللى كان كاشف قلب يهوذا من قبل هذا الموضوع والسيد المسيح ليس فقط أنه شايف الخيانة ده السيد المسيح بيشعر بيها زى سكينة بتنضرب فى قلبه وفى جنبه , يعنى السيد المسيح مش شايفها وبس لكنه كمان حاسسها , ولكن مع هذا ظل السيد المسيح يلاطف فى يهوذا وبعد شوية حانشوف أزاى أنه بيغمس اللقمة فى الطبق وبيعطيها ليهوذا وكأن السيد المسيح زى أب حنين على أبنه بيأكله فى فمه , لما يكون الطفل مش عايز ياكل يقوم الأب مع شوية من المحايلة يقرب اللقمة لفم الطفل , ظل السيد المسيح يلاطفه فى هذا الحنان وحتى لما جاء يكلمه بيقول له "يا صاحب " يعنى لسة مازال يدعوه صديق , وهو ده الموقف اللى بيورينا أن السيد المسيح دائما بيفرق ما بين الخطية وما بين الخاطى , والسيد المسيح بيعزل ما بين الخطية وما بين الخاطى , وكراهية السيد المسيح هى للخطية فالسيد المسيح يكره الخطية جدا ولكنه فى نفس الوقت يحب الخاطى جدا جدا جدا , وهو ده اللى عمله مع يهوذا , والحقيقة فى موقف من المواقف أذكر كان فى أنسانة كانت عايشة فى وسط الكنيسة وكانت لسة متناولة وبعدين فى نفس اليوم بعد الظهر جاء الخبر أنها تركت الإيمان المسيحى وخرجت بره , وكان فى واحد كان زعلان جدا وقال لى طيب أزاى تتناول وتعمل كده وأزاى ربنا يسيبها كده وليه ما موتهاش وهى بتتناول ؟! الحقيقة لأ هو ربنا كده فى حبه يعزل ما بين الخطية وما بين الخاطى بالرغم من أنه عارف اللى حايعمله الإنسان واللى الإنسان مضمره أنه حا ينكره وأنه حا يبيعه وأنه حا يسلمه لكن بيخليه ياخد اللقمة عادى ويخليه يتناول عادى لأنه بيقدم له حبه ولا يقدم له كراهية .

3* 3يَسُوعُ وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ أَنَّ الآبَ قَدْ دَفَعَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ إِلَى يَدَيْهِ، وَأَنَّهُ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ خَرَجَ، وَإِلَى اللَّهِ يَمْضِي، ونشوف هنا إستدراج يوحنا بيقول يسوع , يعنى أفتكر كلمة المخلّص لأن كلمة يسوع يعنى مخلّص , وبيقول وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ أَنَّ الآبَ قَدْ دَفَعَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ إِلَى يَدَيْهِ القديس يوحنا هنا بيقصد بهذه الكلمة (كل شىء) يعنى اللى فى أيده السماء والأرض والخليقة كلها , ونفس هاتان اليدان هى اللى حاتتمد علشان تغسل , وتغسل أرجل , علشان يورينا أن السيد المسيح وهو عالم بقمة مجده أخلى ذاته آخذا صورة عبد وأنه من عند الله خرج وإلى الله يمضى , وذلك علشان ندرك أى مركز عالى كان السيد المسيح فيه ولكنه تنازل لكى ما يمد يديه القابضتين على كل شىء ليغسل بها أقذار الأقدام وأوساخ الأقدام , وكما نعرف أن غسل الأرجل هذا كان عمل العبيد , وعلشان كده لو تأملنا فى إخلاء إلوهية السيد المسيح وليس إلوهيته فقط , لأن السيد المسيح ليس فقط أخلى إلهويته ومجده وكرامته وتجسد فى صورة إنسان ولكنه أيضا على المستوى التانى إخلاء بشريته كمان , وأنه ليس فقط أصبح إنسانا ولكن أصبح كأحقر إنسان كعبد , وهذا هو إخلاء الإلوهية ومجدها وإخلاء الناسوت آخذا صورة عبد بالرغم من أنه خرج من عند الله وإلى الله يمضى , هو الإله ومازال إله وإلى الأبد إله , ولو تأملنا فى كلمة خرج , وهى كلمة جميلة جدا , فلما تجسد السيد المسيح وأتولد على الأرض خرج من السماء وكل السماء والسمائيين متهللين وده شفناه ساعة ميلاد المسيح وكانت السماء متهللة وكانت بتقول ( المجد لله فى الأعالى وعلى الأرض السلام وبالناس المسرة ) وهذا هو تهليل السمائيين عند خروج السيد المسيح كأبن وحيد فريد ولكنه سيعود إلى السماء , والمرة دى لن يعود لوحده لكن معاه أبناء كثيرين جدا إلى المجد , يعنى خرج لوحده والسماء فرحت بخروجه وتهللت وأعطته المجد ولكن عند رجوعه رجع فى صورة عبد ولكنه أتى بأبناء كثيرين إلى هذا المجد , بالرغم من أن هو كان عارف أنه طالع إلى السماء وإلى مجده زى ما يوحنا بيقول وَإِلَى اللَّهِ يَمْضِي،  لكن أختتم حياته على الأرض بهذا العمل أنه يغسل الأرجل كعبد , والحقيقة أنه ليس فقط غسل الأرجل ولكنه أيضا أوصى التلاميذ أن يكون هذا هو عملهم بعد كده وقال فَأَنْتُمْ يَجِبُ عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْ يَغْسِلَ بَعْضُكُمْ أَرْجُلَ بَعْضٍ لأن هو حايترك الأرض ويصعد للسماء وكما سنرى سر غسل الأرجل هذا يرمز بالدرجة الأولى ليس فقط لحياة التطهير ولكن لحياة الخدمة , وعلشان كده قبل ما يطلع للسماء كان قد قدس أرجل التلاميذ علشان أرجل التلاميذ دى تمشى فى طريق البشارة والخدمة وتغسل أرجل آخرين وعلشان كده هو بيعدهم لخدمة التبشير لأنه بيقول الكتاب فى رسالة بولس الرسول لأهل رومية 10: 15  15وَكَيْفَ يَكْرِزُونَ إِنْ لَمْ يُرْسَلُوا؟ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ: «مَا أَجْمَلَ أَقْدَامَ الْمُبَشِّرِينَ بِالسَّلاَمِ الْمُبَشِّرِينَ بِالْخَيْرَاتِ». ويهىء طريقنا لأنجيل السلام , وكلنا عارفين أن يهوذا أتغسلت رجليه لكنه لم يقبل فاعلية الغسيل , لا على مستوى التطهير ولا على مستوى الخدمة بالرغم من رجليه أتغسلت وعلشان كده أحذروا أن ممكن نكون داخل الكنيسة لكن أرجلنا لم تغسل فعلا , وأقصد قد تكون أرجلنا قد غسلت شكليا وقد يكون دخلنا أتناولنا طقسيا وقد يكون قد حضرنا إجتماع شكليا , لكن لا أرجلنا أتغسلت ولا قلوبنا ولا أيدينا ولا حياتنا لأننا لم نقبل فاعلية العمل اللى تم فينا , لأن الموضوع مش أحنا نعمل وبس والموضوع مش موضوع غسل وبس حتى لو كان اللى بيغسله السيد المسيح نفسه , فالسيد المسيح غسل أرجل يهوذا بنفسه لكن يهوذا لم يستفد ولم يقبل فاعلية هذا العمل فى حياته .

4*و5* 4قَامَ عَنِ الْعَشَاءِ، وَخَلَعَ ثِيَابَهُ، وَأَخَذَ مِنْشَفَةً وَاتَّزَرَ بِهَا، 5 ثُمَّ صَبَّ مَاءً فِي مِغْسَلٍ، وَابْتَدَأَ يَغْسِلُ أَرْجُلَ التّلاَمِيذِ وَيَمْسَحُهَا بِالْمِنْشَفَةِ الَّتِي كَانَ مُتَّزِراً بِهَا. عايزكم تقرأوا هاتان الآيتان وتخرجوا منها كم فعلا عمله السيد المسيح , سنجدهم سبعة أفعال ( 1- قام 2- خلع 3- أخذ 4- أتزر 5- صب 6- أبتدأ يغسل 7- يمسحها ) وإذا كنا بنتكلم عن سبعة كرقم الكمال , فهذا هو كمال فعل السيد المسيح فى حياتنا وكمال خلاص السيد المسيح اللى قدمه لنا وأن محدش محتاج يعمل حاجة بعد كده بعد اللى عمله السيد المسيح , وارجو أن ناخد بالنا أن فى بعض الناس , أن سر غسل الأرجل حانطلق عليه سر لأنه كان موازى بالضبط لسر العشاء الربانى لأن الكتاب بيقول لنا أنهم كانوا قاعدين على العشاء وبيتعشوا وبعدين السيد المسيح قام وعمل هذه السبعة أفعال وبعدين رجع أتكأ تانى يكمل العشاء والحقيقة أن معلمنا يوحنا لم يذكر تفاصيل العشاء الربانى مثل باقى الأناجيل (متى ومرقس ولوقا ) أن هو قال خذوا هذا هو جسدى وأشربوا هذا هو دمى .... فهو لم يذكر هذه الحادثة لأنها كانت قد ذكرت فى الأناجيل الأخرى لكن اللى ركز عليه معلمنا يوحنا هو سر غسل الأرجل ولكن ذكر كلمة العشاء الربانى فى كلمة العشاء والحب وأتكلمنا عن إرتباط العشاء بالحب , وعلشان كده من ضمن الحاجات الجميلة جدا والمفروض أن الناس تختبرها وهى بتتناول أنك وأنت بتاخد جسد ودم ربنا فياترى أنت بتشعر أن ده قمة حب ربنا ليك فياترى عندنا الإحساس ده وأحنا بناخد الجسد والدم بنشعر أن ده فعلا منتهى حب الله لىّ أنا خاصته واللا بندخل ناخد ونمشى من غير ما نشعر بشىء , ويحنا الحبيب فضلت ذكريات هذه الليلة محفورة ومطبوعة فى ذهنه أكثر من سبعين سنة , وبيربط بين هذا العشاء وما بين حب السيد المسيح ليه , وعلشان كده مهم فى الطلبة اللى أحنا بنصليها قبل التناول بنقول لربنا (نبه قلبى وأعطنى مذاقة روحية لكى أستطعم أسرارك المحيية) وأن فعلا قلبى يتنبه أن هذا هو منتهى حبك أنك بتعطينى جسدك ودمك , ومش مجرد بندخل ونزق بعض ونقعد نتكلم مع بعض وأبونا أعطانى حتة كبيرة وأبونا أعطانى حتة صغيرة وهى دى الحاجات اللى أحنا بننشغل بيها , لكن مين اللى بيشعر أن هذا التناول هو قمة حب الله ليه , وأبتدأ السيد المسيح يفعل السبعة أفعال بأنه يقوم , وإذا كان هذه الأعمال هى عمل إلهى فى جوهره ولكن بشرى فى مظهره ,لكنه هذا هو سر الخلاص اللى بيقدمه لنا السيد المسيح , بر إتضاعه , فبيقول1- قَامَ عَنِ الْعَشَاءِ يعنى ترك مكانه , وأحنا نقدر نربط بين هذه الأفعال التى فعلها السيد المسيح من أجل الخلاص , ترك مكانه فين ؟ فى السماء ,2- وَخَلَعَ ثِيَابَهُ ولازم ناخد فكرة عن المجتمع اليهودى أن لما يكون إنسان مدعو فى عشاء وخصوصا عشاء الفصح فأنه لا يلبس أى ثياب بل بيلبس أفخر ثياب عنده وهو ده اللى بنعمله فى ليلة العيد والكل بيلبس أحسن ملابس عنده وهذا أصلا كان من التقليد اليهودى , وهنا السيد المسيح لبس أفخر ثياب عنده ولكنه فى هذه الليلة خلعها وكلمة خلع باليونانية
Τίθημι  tithēmi  laid aside A prolonged form of a primary word θέω theō (which is used only as an alternate in certain tenses); to place (in the widest application, literally and figuratively; properly in a passive or horizontal posture.​
والكلمة اليونانية ليست بمعنى خلع فقط لكن بمعناها طرحه جانبا يعنى خلع الروب اللى كان لابسه فوق ملابسه ووضعه جانبا , يعنى معنى خلع ثيابه أيه ؟ أخلى ذاته , تعالوا نرتب ترك مكانه أو قام عن العشاء وبعدين ترك مجده , والحقيقة كان ممكن السيد المسيح يغسل أرجل التلاميذ وهو لابس ملابسه وأيه اللى حا يمنع ؟ ولا حاجة , لكن السيد المسيح أصر أنه يخلع ثيابه مش علشان بتعوقه عن الحركة , الحقيقة لأ طيب ليه ؟ علشان ياخد منظر العبد , والعبد ما يقدرش يشتغل بهدومه أمام سيده , لازم يكون بهدوم الشغل المتمرمطة , وعلشان كده السيد المسيح عمل نفس الحركة آخذا شكل العبد , ولمعلوماتكم أن الحذاء اليهودى فى هذا الوقت لم يكن حذاءا مقفولا وشفناه فى الأفلام التى تصور هذا العصر عبارة عن سيور , وهم من المشوار فكل الأرجل تتسخ فالمفروض لما بيدخلوا البيت أن العبد ييجى ويغسل الأرجل ولكن لأن هم كلهم كانوا فقراء وماعندهومش عبيد ففضلوا مستنيين مين اللى حايغسل الأرجل وكمان أكثر من كده أن فى إنجيل معلمنا متى 18  بيقول لنا فى هذه اللحظات قبل ما يغسل السيد المسيح أرجلهم كان فى خناقة بين التلاميذ مين هو الأعظم ؟ المفروض يتخانقوا مين فيهم الأصغر ؟ ولكن لأ هم بيتخانقوا على مين هو الأعظم ؟ والسيد المسيح عمال يكلمهم أنه حاينزل للصليب فى متى 16 , فقالوا مين اللى حايورث ومين اللى حايبقى الأول وهى دى كل خناقتهم فى اللحظات الأخيرة , ومين اللى حايبقى نمرة واحد , ومين اللى حاييجى مكان السيد المسيح , وهو كان المفروض أن أى حد منهم يقوم بهذا العمل وواضح أن محدش رضى , فقام السيد المسيح لكى يغسل أرجلهم لأنه بيعلمهم زى ما قال قبل كده فى متى 20: 26 26فَلاَ يَكُونُ هَكَذَا فِيكُمْ. بَلْ مَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَكُونَ فِيكُمْ عَظِيماً فَلْيَكُنْ لَكُمْ خَادِماً، أن العظمة هى فى طريقة الخدمة , فالسيد المسيح اخذ صورة العبد اللى خالع هدومه وخالع ثياب المجد . 3- وَأَخَذَ مِنْشَفَةً والمنشفة دى رمز الجسد , يعنى أخذ جسدا علشان يخدم بيه. 4- وَاتَّزَرَ بِهَا، يعنى أتلف بهذا الجسد . 5- صَبَّ مَاءً فِي مِغْسَلٍ،  وأبتدأ ينحنى كعبد وتمم هذا ,ولو أنتم دارسين التاريخ كويس تعرفوا أن حقوق العبد فى هذا الوقت كانت لا شىء وكان يباع ويشترى ويقتل ويهان ويضرب حسب أمر سيده يعنى مالوش أى حقوق مطلقا , وهذا ما عمله السيد المسيح علشان مايخدش أى حقوق , يعنى أخذ شكل عبد ليس إتضاعا فقط ولكن فى واقع الأمر نزولا للدرجة الحقيقية اللى نزل ليها الإنسان بسبب الخطية , لأن الإنسان لما عمل الخطية صار عبدا , فالذى يفعل الخطية هو عبد للخطية , وعلشان كده لما أخذ شكل عبد مش مجرد إتضاع فقط  لأ لأنه فى واقع الأمر كان بياخد وظيفة العبد , يعنى ليس شكل العبد فقط ولكن وظيفة العبد علشان يبقى مكان الإنسان اللى أستعبد للخطية وعلشان كده فاكرين لما السيد المسيح هرب إلى أرض مصر وطبعا مش علشان خايف من هيرودس لأ لأن مصر كانت رمز للعبودية فصار عبدا , فالسيد المسيح أخذ وظيفة الإنسان ونزل لدرجة الإنسان الذى صار عبدا 6- وَابْتَدَأَ يَغْسِلُ أَرْجُلَ التّلاَمِيذِ وأبتدأ يوحنا يسجل بمنتهى الدقة كل الحركات اللى عملها السيد المسيح وكأنه منظر حى يستعيده قدامه (قام وخلع وأخذ وأتزر وصب وأبتدأ يغسل ) 7- وَ يَمْسَحُهَا ويمسح ارجل التلاميذ بالمنشفة .

6*و7*  6فَجَاءَ إِلَى سِمْعَانَ بُطْرُسَ. فَقَالَ لَهُ ذَاكَ: «يَا سَيِّدُ، أَنْتَ تَغْسِلُ رِجْلَيَّ!» 7أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «لَسْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنْتَ الآنَ مَا أَنَا أَصْنَعُ، وَلَكِنَّكَ سَتَفْهَمُ فِيمَا بَعْدُ». بطرس قال معقولة يا سيد أنت اللى تغسل رجلىّ , فقال له السيد المسيح أنت مش عارف أنا بأعمل ايه دلوقتى لكن حاتفهم بعدين . 

8* 8قَالَ لَهُ بُطْرُسُ: «لَنْ تَغْسِلَ رِجْلَيَّ أَبَداً!» أَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: «إِنْ كُنْتُ لاَ أَغْسِلُكَ فَلَيْسَ لَكَ مَعِي نَصِيبٌ ».وهنا بطرس فى إندفاعه قال للسيد المسيح مش ممكن ومستحيل أن أنت تغسل رجلىّ , وكلمة أبدا هى الكلمة اللى أحنا بنقولها بإستمرار لربنا لما بنضع إرادتنا الخاصة وآرائنا الخاصة فى حياتنا مع الله وأحنا عايزين نمشى ربنا زى ما أحنا شايفين , ندين الآخرين وننقد المجتمع اللى حوالينا ده ممكن أننا ننقد ربنا ذاته ونقول له أنت بتعمل كده أزاى , ولما يبقى الإنسان ليه آراء متمسك بيها فى ذهنه وفاكر أن أرائه دى هى اللى صح وعايز يفرضها كمان على ربنا , فالسيد المسيح قال له ما ينفعش وإذا ما كنتش حا أغسلك مالكش نصيب معايا , وإذا كنت متمسك بآرائك وإذا كنت متمسك بنظريتك مش ممكن يبقالك نصيب معايا , وده بيورينا مدى الخطورة فى التسرع اللى تسرعه بطرس اللى كانت حرمانه من نصيبه مع الله , وأياك أن تكون فاكر يا بطرس أنك ممكن تغسل رجليك بإمكانياتك وبدون معاونة السيد المسيح وأنك ممكن تغسل أرجلك بنفسك , زى فى أوقات كثيرة الواحد ممكن يشعر أنه ممكن ينظف نفسه بنفسه , فإياك أن تكون فاكر كده لأنك لو عملت كده لا يكون لك نصيب مع ربنا , طيب والسؤال هنا ما هو هذا النصيب الذى هدد بيه السيد المسيح بطرس ؟ وأيه معنى سر غسل الأرجل ؟ لأن السيد المسيح ماكانش بيغسل مجرد غسل الأرجل كده وخلاص أو علشان يبين إتضاعه وخلاص لأ كان هناك قصد معين للسيد المسيح من غسل الأرجل  وعلشان نعرف أيه هو قصد السيد المسيح من غسل الأرجل تعالوا نذكر بعض الآيات من الكتاب المقدس ففى أشعياء بيقول 52: 7 7مَا أَجْمَلَ عَلَى الْجِبَالِ قَدَمَيِ الْمُبَشِّرِ الْمُخْبِرِ بِالسَّلاَمِ الْمُبَشِّرِ بِالْخَيْرِ لْمُخْبِرِ بِالْخَلاَصِ الْقَائِلِ لِصِهْيَوْنَ: «قَدْ مَلَكَ إِلَهُكِ!» ما أجمل أقدام المبشرين بالخيرات , أو بولس الرسول فى رسالته إلى أهل أفسس 6: 15 15وَحَاذِينَ أَرْجُلَكُمْ بِاسْتِعْدَادِ إِنْجِيلِ السَّلاَمِ. حاذين أرجلكم بأستعداد إنجيل السلام , فالأرجل فى الخدمة إشارة إلى البشارة وإلى العمل الكرازى , وعلشان يقدروا يبشروا ويكرزوا فى خدمتهم لابد أنهم يقدسوا أو يخصصوا لهذا العمل , وعلشان كده غسيل الأرجل كان لهؤلاء التلاميذ ليس فقط لتطهيرهم لأنهم أتعمدوا ,وعلشان كده لما جاء بطرس وأتكلم وقال أغسل أيديا ورجليا وزود , فقال له السيد المسيح الذى أغتسل وهى بمعنى أستحمى كله ليس له حاجة إلا لغسل رجليه , فالتطهير هم أخذوه لما أتعمدوا كباقى اليهود من يوحنا المعمدان , ولكن إشراكهم فى عمل الخدمة كان من خلال أن السيد المسيح يقدس الأرجل لكى ما تكون مقدسة لعمل البشارة ولعمل الخدمة ولإنتشار الملكوت , وعلشان كده لما بطرس أراد أن يستعفى من أن السيد المسيح يغسل أرجله , فقال له مايبقاش ليك نصيب معايا فى الكرازة ومش حاتقدر تشترك فى خدمتى , والحقيقة لو ربطنا غسل الرجلين مع سر العشاء الربانى , وكما نلاحظ أن السيد المسيح فى إنجيل معلمنا لوقا وفى كل مرة الأب الكاهن فى القداس بيردد العبارة دى على فم السيد المسيح وبيقول "لأن كل مرة تأكلون من هذا الخبز، وتشربون من هذه الكأس، تبشرون بموتي وتعترفون بقيامتي، وتذكروني إلى أن أجئ ", وكلمة تبشرون يعنى تشتركوا فى البشارة , وعلشان كده غسل الأرجل كان إعلان وتقديس هؤلاء التلاميذ لكى ما يحملوا البشارة بموت السيد المسيح وقيامته من خلال سر الإفخارستيا ومن خلال سر غسل الأرجل للتخصيص لهذه الخدمة , لكن بطرس فى الحقيقة ماكانش فاهم , وهو فهم أن الموضوع مجرد تواضع وتقديم الآخر لكن مان الموضوع أكبر من كده أنه لازم يكرس لكى ما يكون له نصيب فى الخدمة خدمة السيد المسيح , وفى أوقات كثيرة الكلمة دى بترن فى ذهننا "«لَسْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنْتَ الآنَ مَا أَنَا أَصْنَعُ، وَلَكِنَّكَ سَتَفْهَمُ فِيمَا بَعْدُ». " الحقيقة فى أمور كثيرة فى حياتنا بتحصل ويمكن ما بنقدرش نفهم ليه ربنا بيعمل كده أو ليه ربنا بيسمح بكده , وربنا بيقول لنا نفس العبارة , أنت مش فاهم دلوقتى أنا بأعمل أيه ولكن الله بيؤكد أنه مش حايسيب الإنسان فى عدم فهمه , ولكن سيشرح له ويوضح له فى الوقت المعين ويكشف له عن الأسرار , ويكشف له ليه هذه الأمور كانت بتتم فى حياته , وعلشان كده الناس اللى عاشوا مع ربنا كانوا بيرددوا تلك العبارة بإستمرار "إنى يارب كثيرا لا أفهمك ولكنى أثق فيك " يعنى ما بأفهمش أنت ليه بتسمح أو بتعمل بعض المواقف والأمور لكن الحاجة اللى أنا متأكد فيها أن أنا واثق فيك وفى محبتك وفى إرادتك وفى مشيئتك , لأن الحتة دى مهمة من جهة تسليم حياتنا لربنا وإذا كان فى مواضيع كثيرة ما بنفهمهاش أو مواقف أو مشاكل أو ضيقات أو إضطرابات أو أشياء لا يقبلها العقل لكن وعد الله بيؤكد أننا سوف نفهمها فى حينه , لأنه مش حايسيب الإنسان بلا فهم ولكن سيعلن له , وهذا فعلا الوعى اللى أخذه بطرس الرسول لما حل عليه الروح القدس وصار كارز وخادم للأنجيل وصار متمسك بذلك النصيب حتى النفس الأخير فى أنه يكرز ببشارة الملكوت . 

9* 9قَالَ لَهُ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ، لَيْسَ رِجْلَيَّ فَقَطْ بَلْ أَيْضاً يَدَيَّ وَرَأْسِي». وأيضا ما زال فى إندفاعه لما ربنا قال له لو ما غسلتش رجليك ماليكش نصيب معايا , فيروح يقول له لأ طيب مش رجليا بس ده كمان أيديا ورأسى , وكأنه هنا بيتكلم عن المعنى الرمزى الجميل , وإذا كانت الرجلين تشير إلى السلوك والأيدين تشير إلى العمل والرأس تشير إلى الفكر , فكأن بطرس بيقول للسيد المسيح قدس عملى وسلوكى وفكرى وأغسلنى كلى .

10* 10قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «الَّذِي قَدِ اغْتَسَلَ لَيْسَ لَهُ حَاجَةٌ إِلاَّ إِلَى غَسْلِ رِجْلَيْهِ، بَلْ هُوَ طَاهِرٌ كُلُّهُ. وَأَنْتُمْ طَاهِرُونَ وَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ كُلُّكُمْ». فالسيد المسيح نظر إليه وقال له التعبير الذى قد إغتسل ليس له حاجة إلا غسل رجليه وأغتسل جائت بعنى بمعنى أخذ حمام  وأستحمى كله أو كله تبلل بالمياه والكلمة اليونانى هى لوو : 
Λούω louō A primary verb; to bathe (the whole person(​
وكلمة غسل جائت بمعنى غسل جزء من جسمه فقط و الكلمة اليونانى هى نيبتو :
Νίπτω niptō To cleanse (especially the hands or the feet or the face); ceremonially to perform ablution​ 
  فبيقول أن اللى أستحمى كله مش محتاج إلا أنه يغسل أرجله وهذه صورة كانت موجودة فى فلسطين وفى الأيام القديمة ماكانش فى حمامات فى البيوت لكن كان فى حاجة أسمها الحمامات العامة , يعنى الناس ماكانيتش بتستحمى فى بيوتها , لكن كان فى حمامات عامة للكل وكانوا يروحوا ويستحموا فيها وبعد ما يستحموا ويخرجوا ويرجعوا لبيوتهم وهم فى الطريق كان اللى بيتوسخ أرجلهم , فكانوا بيحتاجوا يعملوا عملية غسل للرجلين فى البيوت , وكلمة الذى أغتسل كله هذا إشارة إلى سر المعمودية لأن فى المعمودية الإنسان كله بيتغسل وبينظف وبيتولد ولادة جديدة ولكن بعد ما بينظف ويتولد ولادة جديدة وبيخرج يمشى فى العالم وفى الشارع رجليه بتتوسخ , فهو محتاج بإستمرار أنه ينظف هذه الرجلين , وكلمة غسل هنا إشارة إلى سر التوبة وعلشان كده معموديتنا بتكون مرة واحدة (فاهمين مرة واحدة ) فالذى أغتسل ليس له حاجة إلا إلى غسل , وأغتسل هذه بتتم مرة واحدة , لكن غسل عملية مستمرة يوميا محتاجينها بإستمرار , وعلشان كده إذا كانوا بيسموا التوبة هى المعمودية التانية اللى الإنسان بيعملها يوميا علشان يتنظف كل يوم من الوساخة اللى بتلزق بيه واللى بيتوسخ بيها خلال مشيه فى العالم وإلتصاقه بالأرض وإلتصاق الأرض بيه , وبطرس فى إندفاع بيقول للسيد المسيح لأ مش بس رجليا لكن أغسل يدىّ ورأسى أيضا , ولكن السيد المسيح بيقول له أنت مش فاهم الموضوع خالص والموضوع مش موضوع غسيل والموضوع مش موضوع ممارسات وطقوس لكن الموضوع فاعلية بيأخذها الإنسان , وإذا الإنسان لم يفهم ماذا يفعل حتى لو قعد يكرر الطقوس والممارسات ألف مرة حايفضل زى ما هو , وعلشان كده مهم جدا للإنسان إنه يفهم هو بيعمل أيه وهو بيمارس أيه فى الطقس وبيمارس أيه فى العبادة ويبقى عارف بالضبط هو بيعمل أيه علشان يقدر أن هو ياخد ويستفيد بالممارسة اللى هو بيمارسها , ويقول السيد المسيح  الَّذِي قَدِ اغْتَسَلَ لَيْسَ لَهُ حَاجَةٌ إِلاَّ إِلَى غَسْلِ رِجْلَيْهِ، بَلْ هُوَ طَاهِرٌ كُلُّهُ. يعنى اللى أعتمد صار طاهرا ولكنه يحتاج بإستمرار إلى التوبة لكى ما يستمر فى هذه الطهارة ويضيف السيد المسيح  وَأَنْتُمْ طَاهِرُونَ وَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ كُلُّكُمْ وهو هنا بيتّك على هذه النقطة أن كلكم طاهرون لأنكم أغتسلتم وغسلتوا أرجلكم لكن مش كلكم , بالرغم أن الكل غسل أرجله وكان يهوذا من ضمن الناس اللى أتغسلت رجليها ولكن يهوذا لم يقبل فاعلية السر والعمل فى حياته , ويهوذا أعتمد وأغتسل وغسل رجليه لكن هو ما كانش فاتح قلبه لفاعلية عمل الله , وعلشان كده مش كل اللى أتناول يعتبر أنه أتناول ومش كل اللى أتعمد أتعمد ومش كل اللى وقف يصلّى صلّى ومش كل اللى حضر الكنيسة حضر الكنيسة , ويهوذا أتغسلت رجليه من السيد المسيح شخصيا , وإذا كانت الناس بتتصارع وبتذق بعض فى مصر علشان تغسل رجليها من رئيس الكهنة أو تتناول من أيدين رئيس الكهنة أهو يهوذا أتغسلت أرجله من أيدين السيد المسيح شخصيا لكنه لم يستفيد من فاعلية السر , والحاجة العجيبة أن السيد المسيح كان عارف يهوذا وبطرس وتوما ومرقس وباقى التلاميذ فهو كان عارفهم كلهم وعارف أن الكل سيتركه وحده والكل سيتخلى عنه والكل ليهم نفس الطبيعة الضعيفة والكل حايغلط ويتركه , يعنى الكل بيغلط  , لكن كان مميز واحد منهم فى غلطه وهو يهوذا اللى كان مميزه عنهم , طيب من أين يا رب بتقول كلكم طاهرون وأنت عارف مسبقا أنهم مسبقا حا يغلطوا فى حقك وعارف أن بطرس حا يسب ويلعن وينكر ؟ نعم الله كان ينظر إلى بطرس أنه مفدى بدم السيد المسيح ومطهّر بدم السيد المسيح , لأن بطرس قابل فاعلية عمل الله فى حياته , بينما يهوذا اللى كان ليه نفس الطبيعة ومر بنفس الممارسات لكن السيد المسيح كان مميزه من الأول .
11* 11لأَنَّهُ عَرَفَ مُسَلِّمَهُ، لِذَلِكَ قَالَ: «لَسْتُمْ كُلُّكُمْ طَاهِرِينَ». طبيعة التلاميذ كلهم كانت طبيعة خاطئة لكن الله يعرف اللى بيغلط عن ضعف واللى بيغلط لكن ليه إيمان وثقة ورجاء واللى بيغلط ولكن ليه توبة من اللى بيغلط وهو بيصرّ على غلطه وعلى قساوة قلبه وعلى عناده , وهو كان عارف من سيسلمه .

12* 12فَلَمَّا كَانَ قَدْ غَسَلَ أَرْجُلَهُمْ وَأَخَذَ ثِيَابَهُ وَاتَّكَأَ أَيْضاً، قَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَتَفْهَمُونَ مَا قَدْ صَنَعْتُ بِكُمْ؟   أخذ ثيابه اللى خلعها وأتكأ يعنى أخذ مكانه على المائدة وقال لهم فاهمين أنا عملت ليكم أيه ؟ لأن زى ما قلنا أن السيد المسيح لا يحب الذى يمارس مجرد شكليات , وهو ده بطرس اللى كان عايز يعيش فى الشكليات , لا مش رجليا لكن خذ رأسى ويدى أيضا طالما أنت عايز تعمل كده وبتقول لو لم تعمل كده ليس لك نصيب , وقال له السيد المسيح لأ أنت لازم تفهم التطبيق العملى اللى أنا عملته واللى أنتم مطالبين بيه , طيب أيه يارب اللى أحنا مطالبين بيه .

13* حتى 15*13أَنْتُمْ تَدْعُونَنِي مُعَلِّماً وَسَيِّداً، وَحَسَناً تَقُولُونَ، لأَنِّي أَنَا كَذَلِكَ. 14فَإِنْ كُنْتُ وَأَنَا السَّيِّدُ وَالْمُعَلِّمُ قَدْ غَسَلْتُ أَرْجُلَكُمْ، فَأَنْتُمْ يَجِبُ عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْ يَغْسِلَ بَعْضُكُمْ أَرْجُلَ بَعْضٍ، 15لأَنِّي أَعْطَيْتُكُمْ مِثَالاً، حَتَّى كَمَا صَنَعْتُ أَنَا بِكُمْ تَصْنَعُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً. وكانت القاب السيد المسيح دايما بينادوه يا معلم  ومرة تانية يندهوا ليه يا سيد اما يهمك أننا نهلك وفى مرة تالتة كانوا بينادوه يا رب , لما بطرس كان حايغرق قال له يا رب نجنى , فهى دى الثلاثة ألقاب اللى كانوا بينادوا بيها السيد المسيح ( معلم وسيد ورب ) وكلمة يجب يجب أن نضع تحتيها خط كبير, ووكلمة يجب تعنى ضرورة حتمية أن نغسل بعضنا أرجل بعض , وهنا السيد المسيح بيكلمهم عن الفهم التطبيقى للى هو عمله وموضوع غسل الأرجل ليس للإتضاع فقط واللى عايز أن هو ينحنى ويخدم , لكن حانشوف أن موضوع غسل الأرجل هذا هو تقديس الحياة وتقديس الآخرين وعلشان كده الكنيسة فى طقسها أخذت كلمة يجب هذه وعاشت هذه الكلمة فعلا , طيب السؤال هنا ويارب تكونوا عارفين الإجابة قبل ما أجاوبها , أنتم عارفين أحنا بنعمل غسل الأرجل كم مرة فى السنة ؟ الحقيقة للى ما يعرفش غير مرة واحدة , لكن هم مرتين فى السنة 1- فى يوم خميس العهد ودى طبعا الكل عارفها وهذا ما فعله السيد المسيح مع التلاميذ , 2- فى عيد الرسل , طيب ليه ؟ لأن عيد الرسل هو التطبيق العملى اللى السيد المسيح قاله وهو يجب أن تغسلوا أرجل بعضكم البعض , وفى عيد الرسل لأن هى دى خدمة الرسل أنهم نفذوا الكلمة التى قالها لهم السيد المسيح وهى يجب أن تغسلوا أرجل بعض , وكما أنا قد قدستكم للخدمة يجب أنتم أيضا أن تقدسوا آخرين , والسؤال هنا ماذا يعنى أنى أغسل أرجل واحد هل أروح أجيب ماء وأغسل أرجل الناس !؟ أقول نعم هذا هو الشكل الظاهرى ولكن الشكل اللى السيد المسيح عايزه فعلا ليس التواضع لأن التواضع شىء من الأشياء ولكن أننا نقدس الآخرين أيضا طيب كيف نقدسهم ؟ لما أساعد واحد أنه يعيش حياة القداسة وحياة البر , ولما أساعد واحد أنه يتغير ويتوب وأنه يمشى صح , وأقول للأسف أننا ليس فقط لا نعمل هكذا ولكن بالعكس بنساعد بعض ونشجع بعض أننا نمشى غلط ونخطىء ونسلك فى طرق ملتوية ونتمتع بتمتع خاطىء , لكن احنا بنساعد بعض أننا نتوسخ وبنرمى على بعض زبالة , لكن اللى فعلا عايز يعمل العمل الذى يقصده السيد المسيح , إنك تساعد الآخرين على حياة القداسة , وهو ده غسل الأرجل وهو أنك تساعد الآخر أنه يعيش صح ولا تعثره وللأسف العثرة بتيجى من داخل الكنيسة وللأسف من كثير من الأساقفة والقساوسة الذين أساءوا لهذا السر العظيم (سر غسل الأرجل) وهذا ما يتمناه السيد المسيح , ولكن أحنا بنعثر بعضنا بعض ونصر على أن ما نقوله هو إيمان الكنيسة , فهل هو إيمان الكنيسة أم هو إيمانكم الشخصى لقد أسائت أعمالكم للكنيسة ولرب الكنيسة الذى أراد أن نقدس بعضنا بعض ولكن سقطتم كغيركم ممن سقطوا مثلكم فى الماضى , وهذا ما تفعلونه أنكم تسهلوا للبعض أنهم يغلطوا وتقولوا لهم ما يهمكوش دى حاجة بسيطة وربنا يعنى حايفوت وأعمل كده وتشجعوا على الغلط  وتشجعوا على المتعة وعلى اللذة الخاطئة وأسأتم إستخدام الطقس وتركتوا تعليم رب المجد وأصبح من السهل أنكم تشدون الناس لتحت ولكن من الصعب أنكم تشدون الناس لفوق لأن فاقد الشىء لا يعطيه والبعض منكم يتحجج بشعارات وشكليات يرددها وهو بعيد كل البعض عن التطبيق العملى اللى عايزه السيد المسيح وهو قال لكم 13فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَعَلَّمُوا مَا هُوَ: إِنِّي أُرِيدُ رَحْمَةً لاَ ذَبِيحَةً، لأَنِّي لَمْ آتِ لأَدْعُوَ أَبْرَاراً بَلْ خُطَاةً إِلَى التَّوْبَةِ». لأن رفع الناس لفوق عايز مجهود جامد , لكن تشدوا واحد وتوقعوه معاكم فى الحفرة سهل جدا جدا جدا بتعليكم الخاطىء الذى تصرّون عليه بكبرياء الشيطان أو خطية السقوط الأولى , ولكن علشان تشدوا الواحد لفوق وتطلعوه محتاج منكم مجهود جبار لأنكم يجب أن تفهموا أولا معنى غسل الأرجل , فتقديس الآخرين هو أنى اساعدهم أنهم يعيشوا فى حياة النقاوة وحياة البر وحياة الصح , فغسل الأرجل هو أنى أغفر للناس وأساعدهم أنهم يبعدوا عن الخطية ( بدلا ما أنا بأدين الناس وبأنتقض الناس وهو ده اللى عملوه بعض الأساقفة والقساوسة بإدانة أبونا مكارى يونان مع الأسف بطريقة كلها حسد وغيرة وحاجة تكسف حقيقى وأنا مش عارف قداسة البابا ساكت ليه عليهم)  وهذا ما يقوله السيد المسيح ينبغى ويجب أن تغسلوا بعضكم أرجل بعض وليس فى شكل حركات إتضاعية كذابة لكن فى عمق أحنا نكون فاهمين معناه وأن أحنا نساعد بعض أن احنا نعيش صح ونعيش فى نظافة وما نوسخش بعض زى ما ما بيعمل الأساقفة والقساوسة أياهم أنهم بيشدوا البعض لتحت  , وبعدين السيد المسيح بيقول للتلاميذ  لأَنِّي أَعْطَيْتُكُمْ مِثَالاً، حَتَّى كَمَا صَنَعْتُ أَنَا بِكُمْ تَصْنَعُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً. يعنى السيد المسيح بيؤكد على هذا المبدأ وبيقول أنا أعطيتكم مثال وأريتكم عمليا علشان تعملوا أنتم هكذا كما أنا عملت كما يقول القديس بطرس فى رسالته الأولى 2: 21  21 لأَنَّكُمْ لِهَذَا دُعِيتُمْ. فَإِنَّ الْمَسِيحَ أَيْضاً تَأَلَّمَ لأَجْلِنَا، تَارِكاً لَنَا مِثَالاً لِكَيْ تَتَّبِعُوا خُطُواتِهِ. نتبع أثر خطواته  , والسيد المسيح لم يعطينا نموذج خيالى لكن أعطانا نموذج حقيقى فى الإتضاع وفى المحبة وفى التقديس وفى الغفران وفى كل شىء , والحقيقة هذا المبدأ ياريت الكل يضعوه أمامهم بإستمرار وهو حَتَّى كَمَا صَنَعْتُ أَنَا بِكُمْ تَصْنَعُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً كما فعل السيد المسيح  معاك أعمل مع الآخرين , وإذا كان السيد المسيح بيفوت لك كثيرا وبيغفر لك , لإانت ايضا فوّت للآخرين وأغفر لهم , وإذا كان السيد المسيح بيحبك , أنت ايضا أحب الآخرين , وإذا كان السيد المسيح بيخدمك وبيتضع قدامك أتضع قدام الآخرين ايضا وأخدمهم , وزى ما هو عمل معاك أعمل مع الآخرين , وهو ده اللى مطلوب منك , وكما تنازل السيد المسيح عن حقه من أجلك تنازل أنت ايضا عن حقك أنت أيضا من الآخرين

16* و17* 16اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُ لَيْسَ عَبْدٌ أَعْظَمَ مِنْ سَيِّدِهِ، وَلاَ رَسُولٌ أَعْظَمَ مِنْ مُرْسِلِهِ. 17إِنْ عَلِمْتُمْ هَذَا فَطُوبَاكُمْ إِنْ عَمِلْتُمُوهُ.  ليس من المعقول أن العبد يتعظّم على عبد زيه لأن هم الأثنين مرسلين والسيد أرسلهم وعلشان كده بتتكبر على غيرك ليه ؟ أنت عبد وهو عبد وأنت مرسل وهو مرسل وليه بنشعر أن أحنا أحسن من غيرنا وده الحقيقة سمعته من ناس كثيرة أساقفة وقساوسة يقول لك أنت حاتجيب فلان القسيس لفلان الأسقف ! وهو طبعا نظرإلى الإحساس الذى أعطاه له الأسقف أنه افضل من القسيس ولم يرى فى الأسقف غير هذا وهو طبعا نظر نظرة محدودة لأن كلاهما إناء مختار للخدمة ولا يوجد أحد افضل من آخر واللا علشان هو اسقف يبقى معصوم من الخطأ ومنزه عن الخطية وكلامه أحسن من الأنجيل ومن كلام السيد المسيح أو افضل من غيره من الناس , وهذا ما أقوله على مستوى الناس ومستوى الخدام  , وليه خادم بيشعر أنه أفضل من الآخرين , السيد المسيح بيقول لك أنت عبد واللى معاك كمان عبد , وإذا كان سيدك السيد المسيح أتضع وأخذ صورة عبد وكمان خدم العبد , فلماذا يشعر الناس بأفضلية بعضيها عن بعض , وياما مشاكل كثيرة بتحصل فى الكنيسة وبتحصل فى كل مكان بسبب أن احنا مش عايشين هذا المبدأ , وبعدين نلاقى واحد بييجى يدافع ويقول وهو مش عايز يقول أنا بأدافع عن نفسى , ولكن يقول اصل انا بأدافع عن كرامة الخدمة وأصل أنا بأدافع عن كرامة الكهنوت ولا أدافع عن كرامتى أنا , وأنا بأدافع عن كرامة الحق , يا أخى كرامة أيه يا أخى إذا كانت الكرامة كما قال السيد المسيح هى غسل الأرجل , يعنى غسل الأرجل هى الكرامة ولما القديس بولس الرسول بيكلم مخدومينه بيقول لهم فى كورثوس الأولى 4: 10 10نَحْنُ جُهَّالٌ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْمَسِيحِ وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَحُكَمَاءُ فِي الْمَسِيحِ! نَحْنُ ضُعَفَاءُ وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَأَقْوِيَاءُ! أَنْتُمْ مُكَرَّمُونَ وَأَمَّا نَحْنُ فَبِلاَ كَرَامَةٍ! أنتم مكرمون أما نحن فبلا كرامة , وعلشان كده الإنسان اللى بيبحث على كرامته الشخصية وبيبحث أن الناس تقول له قداستك ونيافتك أو يضع كرامته تحت أى مسمّى من المسميات , لأ لو أنت عايز تعرف الكرامة اللى أتكلم عنها السيد المسيح هى أن الإنسان ينحنى ويغسل الأرجل , وهى دى الكرامة يا سيادة الخادم على مستوى درجاتك الوظيفية الكهنوتية والعلمانية , وعلشان كده والسيد المسيح بيقول لهم أغسلوا أرجل بعض وأنتم رايحين للبشارة والكرازة , وأول حاجة البشارة والكرازة محتاجاها هى موضوع الإتضاع , وإذا كان السيد المسيح قدم حياته كلها خدمة للبشرية ومن أجل الناس فما أجمل أن زى ما قال أعملوا زى ما أنا عملت أن الإنسان يقدم حياته ايضا من أجل خدمة أخواته , السيد المسيح قدم حياته من أجل خدمتنا فينبغى أننا نقدم حياتنا لخدمة الآخرين أيضا , وبعدين السيد المسيح بيقول ِنْ عَلِمْتُمْ هَذَا فَطُوبَاكُمْ إِنْ عَمِلْتُمُوهُ.  وكأنه بيقرأ أفكار التلاميذ , أصل التلاميذ سمعوا الكلام ده مرات كثيرة قبل كده لأن هو أتكلم وقال لهم فى مرقس 10: 45 45لأَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ أَيْضاً لَمْ يَأْتِ لِيُخْدَمَ بَلْ لِيَخْدِمَ وَلِيَبْذِلَ نَفْسَهُ فِدْيَةً عَنْ كَثِيرِينَ». وبعدين يكلمهم فى متى 118: 2- 3 2فَدَعَا يَسُوعُ إِلَيْهِ وَلَداً وَأَقَامَهُ فِي وَسَطِهِمْ3وَقَالَ: «اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنْ لَمْ تَرْجِعُوا وَتَصِيرُوا مِثْلَ الأَوْلاَدِ فَلَنْ تَدْخُلُوا مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ. وفى مرقس 10: 43 43فَلاَ يَكُونُ هَكَذَا فِيكُمْ. بَلْ مَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَصِيرَ فِيكُمْ عَظِيماً، يَكُونُ لَكُمْ خَادِماً، يعنى السيد المسيح كلمهم كلام كثير , وهو عارف أنهم حا يقولوا أن الكلام ده سمعناه قبل كده ولذلك قال لهم طوباكم مش أنكم تعرفوه ولكن طوباكم لو عملتموه وعشتوه ونفذتوه , طوباكم لو أن الكلام اللى بتسمعوه فى هذا الوقت يتحول إلى حياة تعيشوا بيها لأن كما أنا صنعت بكم تأخذوا هذ مثال أنكم تصنعوه للآخرين , كما أنا خدمتكم فيجب أن تخدموا الآخرين , وإن العظمة الحقيقية هى فى الخدمة , وحاتقولوا كلنا عارفين الكلام ده , حأقول لكم طوباكم لو عشتم الكلام ده وليس طوباكم لو عرفتوه ولكن طوباكم لو نفذتوه ولو عشتوه ولو عملتموه .       

 والى اللقاء مع تأملات وقراءات فى أحداث خميس العهد ثانيا عشاء الفصح مع التلاميذ  راجيا أن يترك كلامى هذا نعمة فى قلوبكم العطشه لكلمة الله ولألهنا الملك والقوة و المجد إلى الأبد آمين.
أخوكم  +++ فكرى جرجس



*


----------

